# Digicam for 6K?



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi guys i am planning on getting a digital camera for 6K(max.), within this week.
So please suggest me best brand & model within my budget...
Purpose : occational family use...
Thnks in advance...


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

try Sony DSC-S2100 or canon PowerShot A3100 IS.. both are equally good.. 
get ne1 you like..


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 1, 2011)

I needed cam with Lithiun-ion battery....


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 1, 2011)

canon has Li-ion battery


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 3, 2011)

Is there any cam with 720p movie rec. within 7K?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 3, 2011)

there is one model but again you need to increase your budget upto 8k or something
its sony DSC-W350


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 13, 2011)

bought canon PowerShot A3100 IS... its great,...
Thanks....


----------



## KDroid (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats!!  this thread helped me too! I might me going for the same!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck buddy...


----------



## Sounava (Jun 5, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> Congrats!!  this thread helped me too! I might me going for the same!


You may have a look at the Canon PowerShot A1200 too.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh! u bought a discontinued model.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I went for Nikon Coolpix s2500 due to budget limitations! It has got nice reviews as well!


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 17, 2011)

^^Congos buddy post pics...


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2011)

I bought it for my maternal uncle. Therefore, I did not even get enough time to test it out! I will try to post the pics when I get to lay my hands on it next time!


----------

